# Patterns



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://hubpages.com/topics/arts-and-design/crafts-and-handiwork/textiles/knitting/51

patterns and how-toos :thumbup:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

WOW! Thx.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Pleasure Virginia42


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll have to look at this when I have more time - an amazing amount of information! Thank you!


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Great link. thanx a lot!


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Great link. thanx a lot!


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Great link. thanx a lot!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

This is a great site, Thanks for posting it. Just bookmarked it. :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I got some fabulous patterns, thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesome, hope to see some of the knits here on kp in the future... Blessings Diane xx


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

WOW and a double WOW thanks I am going to enjoy this site


----------



## Juls18 (Nov 20, 2011)

One of the best sites I've seen, thanks for sharing,

Julia


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks, so much, for posting this! I had run across the knitted pineapple doily, before, and have been searching for it for quite sometime. This is the site where I saw it!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Great, thanks a big bunch!!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## tencannz (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow, what a brilliant site. Everything you need to know for knitting. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Its a pleasure.....Enjoy!!!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Diane D.


----------

